# Barrel making video 1949



## Senior (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi,
Some of you will be aware that I am gradually trying to create an archive of old woodworking videos.
I have added another to my blog, it shows the art of coopering at the Guinness factory in 1949.
Sorry about the Xbox advert at the beginning it only lasts 20 seconds.
Coopering blog 

Some interesting health and safety practices.


Hand made kitchens herts


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 10, 2006)

I love these old videos keep them coming


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

I didnt get any adverts.. went strait to the video. 

Thanks for posting :thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i cant seem to watch this one
every time i try it wont load


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Amazing! It all seems to be done by eye.


----------

